# Groomers near Seattle (Bellevue/Redmond/kirkland)



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I'm looking for a groomer to bathe and trim Haley and I have no idea where to take her. I don't want her to come back with a funny cut so I would love somewhere that had experience with goldens. I live in Redmond, WA but any nearby cities will work! Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

you probably don't want to go to Eatonville, but for our lst grooming Barb let me bring him in bathed & stay during trim -- I was very paranoid of getting a shaved Golden. 

My SIL takes her beautiful golden girl to Temple of Groom in West Seatte (don't ya love that name?)


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

If you find someone near Redmond or Issaquah please post here too - Allie had a splenectomy and is shaven horribly and I want someone to groom her. She is needing a nicer cut than she has now!
Thanks bunches!


----------



## 34234 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is you SIL satisfied with Temple of Groom? I've had very mixed results with Muttley Crew Cuts in West Seattle. They just don't seem to understand how a Golden is supposed to be groomed. On three occassions, they chopped the heck out of him--practically cutting all of his hindquarters down to nothing. Ears, tail and feet all have been all over the map.

I'd be curious to see what your thoughts are on Temple of Groom. Thanks!


----------



## amanolides (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been using Cecilia's Temple of Groom in West Seattle for the last year. Cecilia does a wonderful job and I have been very happy with her work. I am very specific about how I want her trimmed up on her ears and feet and hind quarters because I like my Dolly to have a showdog look but still as natural as possible. I am not sure if she is taking new clients right now. She was taking names for wait list a few months ago so you might want to call and check her current status. Feel free to pm me


----------



## 34234 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the info. Great that she's in West Seattle, as it's in my neck of the woods. I will definitely hit her up and see if she's taking new clients.

Thanks again!


----------

